

Heartbleed as Metaphor - cratermoon
http://www.lawfareblog.com/2014/04/heartbleed-as-metaphor/

======
mpyne
In this article a former systems developer at MIT's Project Athena (and
current CISO for In-Q-Tel) discusses the problems with trying to develop
critical systems in a context where the failure mode is not random chance but
sentient opposition. He also discusses ways to outpace network attackers and
what policy implications those present.

